# KRBK Fox Springfield MO



## KRBK Consultant (Sep 30, 2011)

In October, KRBK will go to Distrubuted Transmission. This will make the station available in HD over-the-air to most households in the Springfield DMA>


----------



## Kevinlane (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, it's mid January and their projected coverage as per their site is not close to being served.


----------

